# NFAA National Field Championships photo recap-Yankton, S.D.



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

First off My husband attended/shot & had nothing but GOOD to say about the ranges, facilities, & the staff responsible for making this event fun & enjoyable for all. NFAA Field Championships 5 days, Opening & dedication of Museum & inducting Dean Pridgeon PLUS the opening ceremonies of the WORLD Championships the following 5 days. Now, that's a full platter for anyone & ahunter55 said they deserve a big Thank you, job well done.. They started shooting at 9am sharp with the blast of the fog horn each day & my husband say's most shooters were finishing up by 2-2:30 & back ups for them were few & short all 5 days. Pics are a few of those hard workers that made an event enjoyable for ALL. I'll post lots of pics & if someone was there you know, maybe you'll see them. I hope everyone enjoys a photo recap. It's just misc. as we knew only a handful of people attending. Ahunter55 shot with people from 6 states over the 5 days. Washington, Neb., Ill., Mn., S.D (2 from different parts of the state) & Neb. EVERYONE was great.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

If I have a pic of a shooter on the range & they received an award I will try & post them together.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

2 winners in this one. Sorry, don't know classes.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

Jim, winner in my division & me


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

Joe from Ill with A 20 @ 55 yds. & some of the lady shooters attending. Bow Chic from Montana & 3 girls, 1 from N.J., 1 from Astonia near Finland & 1 from Colorado.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

This Dad & Daughter were staying where my husband stayed. She did great & Dad made arrangements for her to continue & shoot the Worlds following.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

Ladies, longbow & compound


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

2 more winners, 1 & 2. Understand that some left b/4 awards & those receiving some medals ( 2nds & 3rds) were gone as they were not shooting worlds & had long distances to travel home.. Still, the was a huge crowd for the awards. Oh & even on an Archery Range those old Sailors can't be trusted. I'll take care of him for that-he's not to jolly when I give him a honey DO list.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

just a varity


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

another mix


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

podium


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

few more winners


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

more winners


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

More happy Archers. 5 days of tough competition


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

young to old have enjoyed this event.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

last of the winners + group photo of 1st place winners.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

a little of everything. A few more tomorrow. Thank all of you behind the scenes workers & all your hard work.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

+1. Great pics...


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

if anyone sees these & knows someone, let em know. Help spread the word. thanks


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

The photographer who covered all 5 days of the NFAA Outdoor Field posted photo albums of each day on this web page (Bow Doc). He has continued into this weeks Worlds competition. Check it out, I don't think he missed anyone + the awards ceremony. GREAT JOB & THANK YOU.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

few more


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

TC from Wa.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

TC champ


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

Dad along to share the adventure.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

She did her Dad proud taking 1st in the NFAA Nationals. She is finishing the Worlds today. Good luck. Anyone seeing pics of themselves may take/use AND if you PM me with who you are I may have others not posted I will share with you.


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

The guy with the beard was the picture taker & if he was in front or behind your group on any of the NFAA Fields 5 days he will have photos. He took over 400 so many will not be posted but he will gladly share yours in PM if you contact in a PM & explain who you are. There were lady shooters from N.J. (sisters), NY., Co., Estonia, Wa., Australia that he knows of + men from S.D., Wa., Neb., Ia., ILL., Mn., on the ranges + nearly all the award winners on the podium & many misc at practice ect....


----------



## ahunter55swife (Aug 4, 2014)

to the top for those still checking.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

some of the people I met during the 5 days of NFAA competition went on to compete in the IFAA (Worlds) 5 days following. These are a few I was privileged to have met & visited with.. Jon from Neb. & the ladies from N.J. & 2 from Estonia (near Finland). Congratulations


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

to the top


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If anyone viewing this knows of or has friends that attended the NFAA Nationals or the IFAA (Worlds) right after please share that there are photos & that BowDoc has hundreds of photos by DAY ALBUMS of both 5 day events. Great job by photographer covering the 10 days of shooting. If they see a pic of themselves or their group they can click & put it into their own file to keep.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump.


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome pictures


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

If you know anyone that participated in NFAA Nationals & IFAA (Worlds) @ Yankton, please let them know of this thread and all the photos + all the Albums posted on BowDoc by each day...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so glad I participated in this week long event & the people I met just confirms to me that Archers/Bowhunters are the best of the best when it comes to people. Again, another blessing in my life. To all those I met, visited with & competed with & against, thank you for making this event so enjoyable for me.. God Bless you & yours.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

a few more


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know that guy in front, it's GARY from IOWA. 3 years ago I had put a post about getting back into tournament shooting after a 30 year layoff. Gary sent me a private e-mail stating he would be shooting one of our indoor state shoots & would introduce himself if I went so I would at least not feel so odd being new to the whole deal. Anyway, we met there & through the next 3 years we have competed together in several State competitions & I must say, he has made my return much more enjoyable by extending that hand of friendship. Archers are the best of the best & thank you Gary. Oh, he's a hell of a shooter too.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words John. I do have my days, so I hope you are referring to shooting the bull, I can do that with the best of them (lol).


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Gary-I think you got all the bases covered. Another Iowan enjoying the Nationals..


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

That's Bob Shipman on the left, he finished 3rd in SSMBHFS & the SSMBHFS Winner Barry Arnold for Minnesota is on the right


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We gotta do something about those Mn. shooters. Mn. James Borg Took 1st in Master Seniors..


----------

